# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Euro 2008 Qualifing groups

## Katy

thought you might be interested. 

Group A 

Portugal
Poland
Serbia & Mont
Belgium
Finland
Armenia
Azerbaijan
Kazakhstan 


Group B 

France
Italy
Ukraine
SCOTLAND
Lithuania
Georgia
Faroe Islands 


Group C 

Greece
Turkey
Norway
Bosnia
Hungary
Moldova
Malta 


Group D 
Czech Republic
Germany
Slovakia
REP OF IRELAND
WALES
Cyprus
San Marino 


Group E 

ENGLAND
Croatia
Russia
Israel
Estonia
Macedonia
Andorra 


Group F 

Sweden
Spain
Denmark
Latvia
Iceland
NORTHERN IRELAND
Liechtenstein 


Group G 

Holland
Romania
Bulgaria
Slovenia
Albania
Belarus
Luxembourg

----------


## pookie1968uk

englands group doesnt look too bad does it, not too tough anyway.

----------


## lollymay

> englands group doesnt look too bad does it, not too tough anyway.


hopefully but you never know lol

----------


## di marco

> hopefully but you never know lol


yeh thats what i was going to say, it looks like they should win the group easily but you never know with england, its always the smaller teams which they end up losing to!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i might have known that england would get an easy group and scotland would have a tough draw  :Angry:

----------


## Katy

that is one tough draw for Scotland. You never know what Smith will do though. I dont think we can right anyone off yet. Why do Ireland always get Cyprus they are so hard to beat.

----------


## big bro fan

at least we are not with france there ment to be hard to beat.

----------


## di marco

> i might have known that england would get an easy group and scotland would have a tough draw


my dad said the way he thinks its drawn is that the teams are seeded and then the top 7 teams are all put into different groups, then the next 7 teams are put into each of the groups etc so if it is done that way then thats why england seem to have the easiest group, as they are the top team in that group, scotland, wales ireland etc would have been seeded lower and so would be in a group with some of the harder teams

----------

